# How to back up 942



## krickey (Sep 21, 2006)

Is there a way to back up those recorded shows from 942, mine is almost full.

Thanks.


----------



## kmcnamara (Jan 30, 2004)

You can use the analog outputs (composite video and red/white audio) and convert them using a video capture card. That's pretty much it.


----------



## CoolGui (Feb 9, 2006)

krickey said:


> Is there a way to back up those recorded shows from 942, mine is almost full.
> 
> Thanks.


You could use PocketDISH I presume, but that's a pretty expensive backup option to only get 40 gigs max. Also, you can't move it back to the DVR, you either have to watch it via the built in screen, or use the composite out... either way, not the same as watching it on your TV, even if it weren't HD


----------



## ngoldrich (Nov 12, 2003)

I do as CooGui suggests. I travel overseas a lot and use my PocketDish all the time. I plug it into the TV at the hotel.

But the Current PocketDish only has 30GB - for some reason they do not offer the 100GB version of the same unit.

Anyways, I also bring a small 160GB USB drive and copy shows to and from the Pocketdish. 

So you can do quick transfers to your pocketdish then copy them to a USB hard drive...

I do it both ways, I copy back from my USB drive to the Pocket dish as well.

Although I dont think you can copy from the pocketdish back to the 942 - but I have never tried it...

Norm


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

DVD recorder. Works very well, especially on the 622's.


----------

